# Before Pics Of Ella



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had taken Ella directly to the groomers. Groomer took pics of her. I just received them.

Here's one of her neck, where the collar was imbedded, and infection took over. 

Also one of her little eye, which is fine now. So is her neck. Yep, completely healed,
after a week. 

The original owners were putting home remedies on her, and quite frankly, there wasn't
anything wrong with her, had they left her alone, and put some ointment on. She's fine.
I was shocked at the mess she was in, for no apparent reason.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh God, that poor innocent baby!!!! Thank you Deb for giving her a warm, loving home in which to live with lots of LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Those pictures are hard to look at. 

Thank heavens Ella isn't in that situation anymore.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG ;( POOR BABY SO GLAD SHE IS DOING GREAT NOW


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh that poor sweet baby!! Thank goodness she is with you now!!!

I've been thinking about you & your gang all weekend Deb - hope you are catching up on work stuff, and getting loads of snuggles with those precious fluff butts!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear God! that poor little girl!!! I thought the others you had posted were upsetting... but these truly are heartbreaking to think what this little girl endured! 
However that is her past!! now she will have a future filled with love and care! 

Any new photos of her improvement? I know the one looked so much better already after such a short time... would love to see her now!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that poor baby! That's heartbreaking and I'm so glad she has you now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 23 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676349


> Oh dear God! that poor little girl!!! I thought the others you had posted were upsetting... but these truly are heartbreaking to think what this little girl endured!
> However that is her past!! now she will have a future filled with love and care!
> 
> Any new photos of her improvement? I know the one looked so much better already after such a short time... would love to see her now!!![/B]



Yep!! Here she is a few minutes ago. :wub: 

Make note of her neck and her eye. She's rockin' and rollin' :rockon:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:shocked: Holy cow, Deb.... That looks horrible!!!! I'm so glad she is OK now.... Gosh what an amazing difference!!! Yea!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 24 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676402


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 23 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676349





> Oh dear God! that poor little girl!!! I thought the others you had posted were upsetting... but these truly are heartbreaking to think what this little girl endured!
> However that is her past!! now she will have a future filled with love and care!
> 
> Any new photos of her improvement? I know the one looked so much better already after such a short time... would love to see her now!!![/B]



Yep!! Here she is a few minutes ago. :wub: 

Make note of her neck and her eye. She's rockin' and rollin' :rockon:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh, she looks great now!! You're amazing!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those pictures make me so mad, Deb. She's very lucky to be in your loving home. It's plain to see that she's thriving now. She's such a beauty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it still makes me so mad when I think what they did to her. :smmadder: and the pain that sweet baby went through :smscare2: I'm so glas she's with you Deb, her neck and eyes look so good. I wish I could hold her and give her loves :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ouch! ouch! ouch! :crying 2: Those pictures make me hurt. Oh the pain that poor little one had endured. It is obvious that she feels so much better. Thank you so much Deb for getting her help.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a fantastic difference, in just one short week!! Well done Deb!! :thumbsup: I bet little Ella never knew how good life could be ....... until she met you!!! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Quite an improvement, Deb, and I'm not surprised - I'm accustomed to your working wonders with these precious little ones!
Thank goodness you and Ella :wub: found each other!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, here's the "time line": http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=39886&hl=

November 11th is when she was dropped off, and went to the groomers.

So just short of 2-weeks, with the pics. Isn't that amazing? 

She was a bloody mess, just two weeks ago. Look at her now!! 

She's also a little pistol. She cracks me up. 

Keep in mind, there was nothing wrong with her. Had the original owners cut the crap, 
she would have been fine. Sad, she suffered, for so long, for no reason. No reason at all.

Groomer, also sent pics of her rear end. Also, very sad. Ella's entire body, seemed to have
problems. Bless her heart. 

Hey, she's okay now. She's a nut case. Fits right in, with the rest of us. 

I love our little Ella. She's a good girl :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

omg that poor baby! I am so glad she is doing better!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ella is a so beautiful - what a transformation!

Deb, you are a miracle worker - your love for these babies is a testament to the person that you are. I know you probably get tired of hearing it, but it's true - you rock!

You along with Steve and Peg were a direct influence on me in deciding to look for a rescue when the time had come to add to our family. So Annie has y'all to thank also. 

Why were the original owners using all of those home remedies on the poor thing. If I remember correctly it was a cone type collar they had on herthat was imbedded? I just don't understand what they thought they were doing. 

Oh, and where exactly do you get all of the energy to do everything you do????? Could you bottle it and sell me some? 

Linda


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I sincerely hope the "owners" do not have any more animals.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! How horrible! I am glad that she is in such great hands now. Deb, you are doing amazing work!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 23 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676461


> Why were the original owners using all of those home remedies on the poor thing. If I remember correctly it was a cone type collar they had on herthat was imbedded? I just don't understand what they thought they were doing.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Glad you brought this up. Everything happened so quickly, I thought it was the cone. But, it was the collar 
embedded in her little neck. So they left that, embedded, and added the cone, to keep her from scratching
at the infected neck. So she had the collar, along with the cone, smashing the collar deeper into her skin.

From my understanding, the owners are from Mexico, and used "home remedies" on little Ella. 

I'm sure they ment well, but crud, David, and Ami, told them, time and time, again, they are killing her.

David and Ami love Ella sooooo much. They were NOT going to let this slide. They had Ella surrendered to them,
contacted our vet, who contacted me, then I contacted David, then we all contacted Mary Palmer.

I'm out of energy. I wish I could bottle up Ella's. She's all over the place. What a nut bag, she's a jumper.
Yep, first dog I've had, who actually jumps, from the floor, into my arms!! Good Lord, Joplin trips over a piece of kibble. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, Linda, it warms my heart that our stories "turn hearts" towards rescues. And what a warm heart you have. 

Lovies to you,

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter, Bianca, and Ella :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How horrible - I can't help but think maybe these people were mentally challenged - or maybe I'm deluding myself into hoping so.

Thank God for David and Ami!

I would love to see a video of Ella jumping into your arms! I know Annie is like Joplin - we say her spring is sprung - poor baby can't get 1/2 inch off the floor (for which Sophie is eternally grateful), but she sure finds other ways to get in trouble.

Linda

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 23 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676497


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 23 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676461





> Why were the original owners using all of those home remedies on the poor thing. If I remember correctly it was a cone type collar they had on herthat was imbedded? I just don't understand what they thought they were doing.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Glad you brought this up. Everything happened so quickly, I thought it was the cone. But, it was the collar 
embedded in her little neck. So they left that, embedded, and added the cone, to keep her from scratching
at the infected neck. So she had the collar, along with the cone, smashing the collar deeper into her skin.

From my understanding, the owners are from Mexico, and used "home remedies" on little Ella. 

I'm sure they ment well, but crud, David, and Ami, told them, time and time, again, they are killing her.

David and Ami love Ella sooooo much. They were NOT going to let this slide. They had Ella surrendered to them,
contacted our vet, who contacted me, then I contacted David, then we all contacted Mary Palmer.

I'm out of energy. I wish I could bottle up Ella's. She's all over the place. What a nut bag, she's a jumper.
Yep, first dog I've had, who actually jumps, from the floor, into my arms!! Good Lord, Joplin trips over a piece of kibble. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, Linda, it warms my heart that our stories "turn hearts" towards rescues. And what a warm heart you have. 

Lovies to you,

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter, Bianca, and Ella :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I hate to see Ella like that, I am so thankful she is with you Deb.
This poor little girl, what she went through is incomprehensible :bysmilie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral...where those people living in the stoneage? I hope they don't have any children.....


So how many do you have now?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you, Deb, for being the wonder you are. Ella looks amazing now. Poor little girl. God only knows what she went through with those ---- people. I can't think of an adjective strong enough to describe them. Those first pictures are hard to look at. She in the right hands now. God bless her and you.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 24 2008, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676497


> Oh, Linda, it warms my heart that our stories "turn hearts" towards rescues. And what a warm heart you have.
> 
> Lovies to you,
> 
> Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter, Bianca, and Ella :grouphug:[/B]


Good Lord Debbie! You have EIGHT dogs in your condo??? :bysmilie: 
Do you have time to do anything but wash pee pads???
Bless you for all you do. Tom and I stand in awe of your compassion and action.
Thank you for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ella is looking fantastic for just two weeks.............she has the will to fight and you have the love to help her!!!! Thanks for all you have done for her!!! Life will only get better for her with each passing day!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wonderful! Ella is precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, as always, YOU ROCK!! :chili: Thank goodness little Ella is now looking "Bella",I am so happy to see her in such wonderful shape. I truly do not understand such, uhm, "misguided" people...Plainly, they could see that Ella was getting worse and worse and what they were doing was not working? :blink: Thank God for you, that's all I can say...x0x0x0 N


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad you're there for her. It's amazing what time & love can do. You're the best.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Poor Ella! I can't believe what that baby went through. She's so very lucky to have been rescued and given to you. I'm glad she's doing well. How's Bianca doing now?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 24 2008, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676497


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 23 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676461





> Why were the original owners using all of those home remedies on the poor thing. If I remember correctly it was a cone type collar they had on herthat was imbedded? I just don't understand what they thought they were doing.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Glad you brought this up. Everything happened so quickly, I thought it was the cone. But, it was the collar 
embedded in her little neck. So they left that, embedded, and added the cone, to keep her from scratching
at the infected neck. So she had the collar, along with the cone, smashing the collar deeper into her skin.

From my understanding, the owners are from Mexico, and used "home remedies" on little Ella. 

I'm sure they ment well, but crud, David, and Ami, told them, time and time, again, they are killing her.

David and Ami love Ella sooooo much. They were NOT going to let this slide. They had Ella surrendered to them,
contacted our vet, who contacted me, then I contacted David, then we all contacted Mary Palmer.

I'm out of energy. I wish I could bottle up Ella's. She's all over the place. What a nut bag, she's a jumper.
Yep, first dog I've had, who actually jumps, from the floor, into my arms!! Good Lord, Joplin trips over a piece of kibble. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, Linda, it warms my heart that our stories "turn hearts" towards rescues. And what a warm heart you have. 

Lovies to you,

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter, Bianca, and Ella :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so busy with rescues myself these days that I have a hard time keeping up with you, Deb. I love this happy ending, though. 
I may not always respond but I love all your posts. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------

